# MAF Sensor Pinout



## TomManson (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find the pinout for MAF 0 280 218 063? It's used on the 2.0 motors, I want to use one as an airflow sensor for a project at work. It has a 5-pin connector, looking at the schematic in my Chilton manual (I have a 1.8T Jetta) it does not say what the signal names are, other than pin 2 is Batt +. Thanks, Tom


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What year cars does this MAF come on?


----------



## TomManson (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought it off ebay, the ad says it fits many VW/Audi's from 2000-2006. My goal is to use it, and 2 identical ones, to sense the amount of air coming from the heating/air-conditioning ducts in HVAC units we build for the trucl/tractor off-road industry.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You are aware of how a hot-film air mass meter works, correct? What do you plan to use for a control unit and display? You can't just connect it to a voltmeter, doesn't work that way. There's gotta be a better way to measure flow through an HVAC system, like a mechanical vane maybe? I'd think that making this work for your intended purpose is going to be incredibly complicated (and expensive).

I don't think any of even the factory manuals is going to have a diagram of the internal workings of a MAF sensor, it's just going to tell you which pins go to which ECU pins, and wire colors. You're gonna have to dissect it and see which pins go where I believe.

EDIT: Curiosity got the best of me with this one. OE wiring diagram, this is all you're gonna get:


----------



## TomManson (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I am aware of how a MAF works. What I was hoping for was a MAF that had an output that varied based on the amount of airflow. I have seen diagrams of them before, typically 3-pins, 1 power, 1 ground and 1 signal out. The one I ended up with is a 5-wire, my schematic show which pins it hooks to on the ECM but I have no idea what signal is what.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Two of the 5 pins are for the IAT sensor. Those should be easy to isolate with an ohmmeter.

You might want to try a 3-pin MAF from an older Ford or GM product instead?

This still sounds like you're making something way more complicated than it has to be, but to each his own. I guess it'd be out of the question to just lick your finger and stick it in front of a heating vent and say 'yep, she's a-blowin'.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The blower in my 80' Rabbit has a switch marked with 0-1-2-3. The higher the number, the more it blows. Simplicity is a blessing, less things to break.


----------

